# Night out in the Town....***CANCELLED***



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

...Manchester that is! Who's up for it then? R15K TT I know your up for it mate, how about you ade? Just out of curiousity, looking to see how many people would enjoy gettin together for a bit of a laugh bar crawling around manchester in the early weeks of Jan? I know its comin up to Xmas, and a lot of you have a lot on your list, so am tryin to get an idea as to who wants to meet up say the first Sat night in Manchester. Start off along the infamous Deansgate locks (bars such as 'Revolution', 'The Bar' a perhaps 'Loaf'?). Then we can move on to the more cheesy spots, like Teasers....or not? Moving on to finish the night in one of the Printworks' Bras/clubs till the early morn? Any1 up for it. All are invited and if you would like information on hotel room/prices dont hesitate to drop me a PM as I have a few contacts among a few of the hotels dotted around the City inc MalMaison and Premier Lodge.
Let me know what u think?
Cheers, Glen.


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

SOUNDS GREAT! Never been to Manchester!!  
ANT
but really think you should come to TTorquay!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Count me in, love nights out in manchester, always love an excuse to have a drink too! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Good stuff lads. Been to Newquey several times, and Torquey sounds just as good. Will be up for that ANT.  
Anymore for this night then???
Like EDZ said, good excuse for a few drinks! :wink:


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

as it stands, just me and you then glen??? :?

oh well, means more for us then?? [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Not that I'm often up your way, but if I can find an excuse to be in the area, you can show me the sights


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Depends on dates, let me know when you have some and I'm sure I can bring a crowd over with me!


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Could be up for this - I could crash at my sisters place in Sale.
Let me know what dates you are thinking off.

Oh by the way, is this just for the blokes, or is the invite open to the ladies aswell :wink: 
Just so as i know before I go and drop myself in it, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Open invitation to all sexes!  Im thinking the second Sat of Jan. The 8th? Start the eve at around 8:30pmish so we can get the drinks in nice n early. If you like, we could always have a few in Didsbury 1st then move on to Manchester for around 10pm when it starts to get a bit more livelier!
Who can make it on Sat 8th then? Wayne would be good for you to come up mate. Manchester has come on quite a bit over the last couple of yrs.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Depends on the FA CUP draw. Sat . 8/1/05 is FA cup round 3. If UTD. are at home I`ll be in Manchester for the weekend , if not I won`t , see how it go`s. But if the date changes and its a UTD. home match weekend I may be up for it.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Seems a good idea Glen but would you turn up. :?


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Very funny my friend. :lol: :roll: I would atleast like to show up on my own turf! So take it you not up for it then Elviscutter??!


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

May be up for this once you confirm dates / times / numbers etc.


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

So far. Possibilities are 4 people. 8th Jan is the date and could there be more??? Comon people, I know your up for a pi$$ up!!! :wink:


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Reminder now for this Saturdays Night Out in Manchester City Centre. I want to know who is definately up for it and whether it will be worth doing. 
Figures please?
Cheers, Glen.


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

***CANCELLED*** Due to lack of response this night has been cancelled until further notice! :?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Gworks said:


> ***CANCELLED*** Due to lack of response this night has been cancelled until further notice! :?


 oh well! you did try mate


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

I know, booohooo.  Will give it ago again when its not soo close to Xmas, New yrs and all of that biz!  
Glen.


----------

